# Puppy Suddenly Stops Using Potty Pad



## grettarhiannan (Feb 20, 2011)

I recently bought a Shiba Inu. I am gone most of the day, so I've been hesitant to crate train. As an alternative, I've been keeping her in my bathroom (which is a good size) with a grass potty pad. She used it for about a week. 

Recently, she stopped. She refuses to poop on it (but will go pee) and instead poops all over the floor.

I would like help soon because her poop is ridiculous to clean off of the floor. Which brings up my second problem, she steps/jumps/rolls in it. Is there anything I can do to fix these issues?

PS- I've caught her sleeping on the grass pad if that helps.


----------



## minihart (Feb 14, 2011)

there are so many things wrong with this.

first, please crate train her. it's not her fault that you're gone all day: you made the decision to buy her. so, crate her and get a friend or professional to visit her daily and take her out for a potty break and exercise. 

second, don't lock her in a bathroom with a potty pad and expect her to use it. it's totally unnatural for her to soil her "den". she needs to be potty trained properly (using a crate and the outdoors). if you give her the run of a room without properly potty training her, she will relieve herself wherever she pleases. 

i'm not trying to be mean, but you really need to do some research and make sure you're fulfilling all of her needs. PLEASE don't lock her in a bathroom all day and expect her not to crap all over the place. train her, make sure she gets some interaction during the day, and CRATE TRAIN!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

As a Shiba owner, I can tell you that Shibas are notoriously easy to housebreak because they do not want to soil their area...moreso than any other breed I have owned. 

You should try crate training. It is not mean. In fact, it may help her because right now she has a good size room.

How long are you gone each day? Does anyone come home to let her out? What does your housetraining routine look like?

Giving her the opportunity to pee/poop on a pad may be confusing to her. You really need to try to work on housebreaking more.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree that you should try the crate. How old is she? Lots of dogs sleep a big part of the day, so if she is conditioned to be comfortable and like her crate, she may end up sleeping a lot! If you look at it that way, it's not really that bad. 
Also, lots of dogs don't like the total isolation of being shut up in a room. Having the door closed can make some dogs anxious. Having her in a crate, but in the main living area, might help!

You can't potty train while you're at work, but when you ARE home, you need to work vigilantly on potty training, so she gets the point. Don't give her any freedom. Watch her constantly, so that she doesn't even have the chance to have accidents when you're home. 

Good luck!


----------

